# Need this video driver please... s3 Trio 32/64 PCI (732/764).....thanks



## Dan the man (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

https://ranger.s3graphics.com/764drv/

If the above link doesn't work go to http://www.s3graphics.com/DRVVIEW.HTM

login using the posted password of archive/archive and download it.


----------



## Dan the man (Jan 14, 2002)

Both of the sites that were suggested to try have the driver, however when I donwload them then open them, there does not appear to be an executable file at all......help


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

unzip the drivers to a folder. go to start/settings/control panel/display/settings/advanced button/adapter/change button, follow prompts until you see the show compatible check box, check it, scroll all the way to the top of the list and choose std vga drivers, hit okay, reboot with std vga drivers. Go to the same place but this time choose the have disk button, navigate to the folder with the unzipped drivers, choose the s3.inf and hit okay, should install your drivers.


----------



## Dan the man (Jan 14, 2002)

THis occurs whenever I reboot my machine, Im running win-98, thanks


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

that file is part of dial up networking, you can either remove dial up networking and reinstall or use sfc to extract the file to the windows/system directory


----------



## Dan the man (Jan 14, 2002)

to get this file vnetbios.vxd to work?, thanks


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

the problem being that windows can't find the file, either reinstall with dial up networking or reextract with system file checker.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q166832


----------

